# Sovereign waters Wellington point



## Daveoh89 (Feb 8, 2014)

Popped in for the last half hour of day light. Paddled once around the lake trolling a "Kato" "junior crank 40" picked up a just legal flattie. Plenty of action on the surface and plenty of stonker bream around. None interested in the kato. I did notice a few home owners throwing bread in and that seemed to attract a lot of attention. Which Leeds me to believe that the fish might be used to having the food brought to them as a posed to hunting their prey. Might try again tomorrow with a bit of bait to see if that varies the results. Hopefully get something worth taking a photo of  worth noting though there are a lot of shrimp clinging to the concrete surrounds of the lake. In about 5mins of scooping I had easy 50 of the Buggers and one decent cherabin (prawn with big-ass pincers), which lasted a total of 20 seconds in my barra tank


----------



## Daveoh89 (Feb 8, 2014)

Attempt no. 2 with smelly frozen prawns came up with the goods bream to 43cms.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Got to love canal fishing. Always something having a nibble and the odd surprise


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice looking bream there, well done mate


----------

